
Programming Styles - jmonegro
http://www.codeinstructions.com/2008/10/styles-of-programming.html
======
omouse
All programming styles of the non-thinker. That's the common underlying thing
I see, non-thinking, jumping to a conclusion and running with it.

------
gnosis
I'd add:

* Terse programmer: The only thing he loves more than one-letter variable names are non-alphabetic one-character variable names. Has won obfuscated code contests multiple times.

* Self-evident programmer: Doesn't comment any of his code because he thinks what it does is perfectly obvious. Could be a finalist in an obfuscated code contest, but would never dream of entering it.

* Premature optimizer: Must squeeze every ounce of performance even out of a "Hello world!" program.

* Fad-of-the-day programmer: If it was praised on a hot blog, it's his new religion.

